# Advice needed for purchasing a intermediate bow for hunting/paper & target shooting.



## rhythmz (Jan 10, 2010)

mrobert, I am an intermediate archer myself and have found the PSE line the choice for me for numerous reasons. First, their customer service and warranty is second to none. PERIOD! Check the boards here and you'll be hard pressed to find me wrong (I have a Hoyt and a PSE and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my PSE hands down and I paid 1/3 the price for the PSE than for the Hoyt). Second, they are VERY forgiving bows and maintain their tune very well.

With that said, don't allow speed or price be the determining factor. You will find that you pay ALOT for Mathews and Hoyt because of marketing costs. THey are great bows but your ability to shoot well will ALWAYS trump the ability of most modern bows. People drop deer with Athens, Parker and Martin just as mush as Mathews, Hoyt, and PSE. The best advice is go to numerous archery shops and pull on them for yourself. How is the let-off? Is the back wall solid? a good shop will have a range to trial shoot the bow you are thinking about buying.

Don't let the salesmen sell you what HE wants but what YOU want. Then go online and price check to make sure the shop is within an acceptable range. I know many on here will disagree with that last statement but a shop can either price match or take a hike. The only exception is a shop that will provide service after the sale and strive to build a relationship with you. Sometimes that extra $$$ spent is worth it in the long haul...wait till you need a string change and see what I mean.

Anyway, I am an advocate for PSE because you will read one story after another here who have sent in a bow for a minor repair and got a whole new bow in return! They cannot be beat and have a HUGE line of bows to fit your style. In the end I go with warranties and customner service because my grandaddy always said that the deer doesn't have a clue if a Mathews Z7, Hoyt Maxxis, or a PSE DeerHunter threw the arrow at him.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

i recomend the hoyt, out of those bows listed,no ones winning anything with the others...:cool2: except matthews. the apex was the most winning bow ever made by them.


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

i need a beginers bow should i go with the matrix or the element?:wink::lol3:


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

all jokes aside i don't think you can go wrong with any of those bows, what one is the best for you when you shot them?


----------

